# [WinXP] Benutzerbild im Startmenü und klassischer Login



## hpvw (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
seit neuestem steht nun auch bei mir ein Rechner mit Windows XP.
Ich möchte jetzt natürlich auch einige der bunten Features nutzen, wozu habe ich sonst XP...

Konkret: Ich möchte, dass mein Benutzerbild im Startmenü angezeigt wird, aber ich möchte nicht diese bunte Anmeldung (Willkommensseite), sondern den von Windows 2000 bekannten Login verwenden.
Windows entfernt dann allerdings automatisch das Bild im Startmenü.

Über Google habe ich nur Fragen von Leuten gefunden, die ihr Bild nicht sehen möchten. Da wurde als Lösung nur angeboten auf den klassischen Login umzustellen, was umgekehrt natürlich auch mein Problem mit dem Bild lösen würde.

Das macht mich aber nicht besonders glücklich, schließlich ist der Login dann nicht der den ich sehen möchte... Ich stecke irgendwie fest.

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Lösung über irgendeinen Registryeintrag oder sogar einen Menüpunkt in der Systemsteuerung, der Abhilfe schafft? Die Windows-Hilfe überschlägt sich leider auch nicht mit Informationen.

Vielen Dank
hpvw


----------



## RealPax (31. Oktober 2005)

Einfach beim Loginbildschirm 2 x Strg+Alt+Entf drücken.


----------



## hpvw (31. Oktober 2005)

RealPax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach beim Loginbildschirm 2 x Strg+Alt+Entf drücken.


Wenn ich mir auf die Weise den klassischen Login hole, ist mir das etwas zu umständlich. Außerdem ist das ja nur "aufgesetzt". Nach Eingabe der Daten tritt der Willkommensbildschirm wieder in den Vordergrund und beim abmelden/herunter fahren erscheint auch wieder die moderne Variante.

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, beim klassischen Login das Benutzerbild zu aktivieren?

Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Vorschlag, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie ich auch beim Designer-Login Zugriff auf den "originalen Administrator" bekomme, falls es mal nötig ist.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Nightcrawler (1. November 2005)

Hallo,

machmal diese Schritte:

Systemsteurung -> Benutzerverwaltung -> Art der Benutzeranmeldung ändern
dann auf Klassich oder so ähnlich wählen.

Das bestätigen und beim nächsten Neustart haste wieder Win2k Login

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## hpvw (1. November 2005)

Nightcrawler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das bestätigen und beim nächsten Neustart haste wieder Win2k Login


Ja, leider ist dann das Benutzerbild nicht mehr im Startmenü.
Vielleicht verlange ich ja zuviel von Windows, aber ich hätte gerne beides.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2005)

Hallo!



			
				hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Konkret: Ich möchte, dass mein Benutzerbild im Startmenü angezeigt wird, aber ich möchte nicht diese bunte Anmeldung (Willkommensseite), sondern den von Windows 2000 bekannten Login verwenden.....


Ich wüsste nicht dass es machbar währe.

Aber das Designer-Login (um mal bei dem Begriff zu bleiben) hat dem klassischem gegenüber auch Vorteile.....
zum einem brauchst Du den Benutzernamen nicht eintippen.....
und zum anderem steht dir nur beim Designer-Login die "schnelle Benutzerumschaltung" zur Verfügung.
Diese Benutzerumschaltung hat den Vorteil dass Du dich "on the flight" mal schnell als z.b. Admin anmelden kannst, ohne dass vorher beim anderen Benutzer die Programme beendet werden müssen.

Ausserdem kannst Du Windows per Registry "beibringen" den "echten" Admin im Designer-Login anzuzeigen.
Genauso wie Du Windows dazu bringen kannst, bestimmte Benutzer nicht im Designer-Login anzuzeigen.
Von daher wüsste ich kein Grund das Designer-Login nicht zu nutzen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hpvw (2. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wüsste nicht dass es machbar währe.


Schade. Da es laut Google (bei meiner bisherigen Suche) auch keiner außer mir will, hat wohl auch noch keiner in den Tiefen des Systems geforscht.
A Propos Google: *Weiß jemand, wie MS das Bild in der englischen Windows-Version nennt?* Dann könnte ich es damit noch mal versuchen. Es gibt schließlich mehr auf englisch im Netz als auf deutsch.


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber das Designer-Login (um mal bei dem Begriff zu bleiben) hat dem klassischem gegenüber auch Vorteile.....
> zum einem brauchst Du den Benutzernamen nicht eintippen.....
> und zum anderem steht dir nur beim Designer-Login die "schnelle Benutzerumschaltung" zur Verfügung.


Da hat MS mal wieder echte Features eingebaut ... und dennoch die Hälfte (die klassische Anmeldung) vergessen.


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Von daher wüsste ich kein Grund das Designer-Login nicht zu nutzen.


Naja, die Optik :-( 
Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.
Mit gefällt sowohl der Login-Screen, als auch der Ausschalten-Dialog in der klassischen Variante besser.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Weiß jemand, wie MS das Bild in der englischen Windows-Version nennt?*


Die Benutzerbilder liegen in "C:\Documente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\User Account Pictures\"..... der Ordnername dürfte wohl zu allgemein sein.
In den "Richtlinieneinstellungen für das Startmenü in Windows XP" wird das Benutzerbild auch nicht erwähnt..... nur der Benutzername kommt dort vor.



			
				hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da hat MS mal wieder echte Features eingebaut ... und dennoch die Hälfte (die klassische Anmeldung) vergessen.


Wie in jeder neuen Windowsversion halt. 



			
				hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit gefällt sowohl der Login-Screen, als auch der Ausschalten-Dialog in der klassischen Variante besser.


Aus dem gleichen Grund stelle ich, bei jeder Installation die ich mache, XP komplett auf klassisch um..... ich mag diese Bonscherfarben nicht.
Lenkt ausserdem vom Wesentlichem ab und kostet zudem auch noch unnötig Ressourcen.
Schliesslich soll der PC laufen..... und nicht ein "Schönheitswettbewerb" gewinnen.


----------



## hpvw (2. November 2005)

Für alle, die es andersum möchten, also "alles bunt" aber kein Benutzerbild oder Benutzernamen im Startmenü, habe ich schon was gefunden.

Meinem Problem hilft dieser Workaround leider nicht.

Noch zu den "Vorteilen" der schnellen Benutzerumschaltung: Ich bin mir sicher, dass dieses in der Knowledgebase beschriebene Problem eher auftritt, wenn man unter zwei Usern gleichzeitig arbeitet, als wenn man selbst in einer "Instanz" versehentlich den beschrieben Fehler begeht.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2005)

Naja, ich dachte auch mehr an administrative Tätigkeiten, die man mal schnell mitten drin erledigt..... und nicht daran dass zig Leute am selben Projekt arbeiten. 

Ich bin noch auf Begriffe wie "StartPanel" und "UserPane" (ohne L) gestossen.
Ich befürchte aber fast, dass es über irgend eine DLL geregelt wird.


----------



## hpvw (3. November 2005)

Danke für die neuen Suchbegriffe. Leider hat sich damit auch nichts ergeben.
Die neuen Google-Ergebnisse haben mir nicht geholfen und auch die Suche nach allen bisher genannten Begriffen in der Registry haben keine neuen Anhaltspunkte geliefert.
Ich habe auch schon auf gut Glück neue Werte, die vergleichbaren Einstellungen ähneln und die genannten Begriffe enthalten, in der Registry angelegt, aber auch das hat (wie zu erwarten war) nicht geholfen.

Ich bin mittlerweile etwas ratlos und befürchte, dass es gar nicht möglich ist.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2005)

Mit der Registry habe ich auch schon probiert..... mit Anlehnung an "NoUserNameInStartMenu"..... aber dass währ wohl zu einfach gewesen. 

Das was ich über Google gefunden habe, bezieht sich auch immer nur darauf das Bild auszublenden.
Und dies baut immer darauf auf, dass das Bild gelöscht/umbenannt/geändert wird..... dass hilft also nicht weiter.
Wenn das ausblenden irgendwo durch ein Registryeintrag oder patchen einer Systemdatei erwähnt werden würde, könnte man da evtl. drauf aufbauen und den Weg umkehren..... aber dass sieht wohl schlecht aus.


----------



## hpvw (3. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das ausblenden irgendwo durch ein Registryeintrag oder patchen einer Systemdatei erwähnt werden würde, könnte man da evtl. drauf aufbauen und den Weg umkehren..... aber dass sieht wohl schlecht aus.


Das war meine letzte Hoffnung.

Ich hake das Thema mal noch nicht als erledigt ab, da es keine Lösung gibt und ich keine Seite gefunden habe, auf der explizit steht, dass es nicht geht.

Ich finde mich jetzt jedoch damit ab, dass entweder klassischer Login oder Benutzerbild im Startmenü möglich ist.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe bei der Suche.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (4. November 2005)

Falls Du für die Übergangszeit doch den Administrator auf der Willkommenseite haben willst:


> Windows XP zeigt den bei der Installation angelegten Admin-Account in der Willkommen-Seite normalerweise nicht an.
> Man kann diesen aber auch hier aktivieren. In der Registry unter
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Microsoft\ Windows NT\ CurrentVersion\ Winlogon\ SpecialAccounts\ UserList
> erstellt man einen neuen DWoRD-Eintrag mit dem Namen Administrator und gibt diesem den Wert 1
> ...


Quelle: WinTotal.de

Oder gleich als *.reg Datei:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\SpecialAccounts\UserList]
"Administrator"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## hpvw (4. November 2005)

Danke für den Tipp.
Aber das ist ja nicht nötig. Ich habe schließlich keine Wahl. Der erste Benutzer, den ich anlege, muss Admin sein und lässt sich auch nicht zum User degradieren, oder?

Zwei Admins im Logon zu haben ist ja auch irgendwo nutzlos.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (4. November 2005)

Leider lässt der erste Benutzer sich nicht ändern oder löschen, zumindest ist mir kein Weg bekannt..... ausser Du änderst zuerst ein anderen Benutzer zum Admin.
Was ich für völligen schwachsinn halte, denn wenn Du dich mal über das klassischen Login als "Administrator" anmeldest, erscheint dieser auch in der Benutzerverwaltung und in "Dokumente und Einstellungen".
XP hat also im gegensatz zu W2k zwei Admins.
Wobei der bei der Installation anlegete Benutzer als Admin nicht die Rechte hat wie der echte Administrator.

Z.b. kann der Benutzer mit Adminrechten nicht das Passwort vom echtem Administrator ändern, sondern nur von den übrigen Benutzern.
Der echte Administrator hingegen kann von jedem das Passwort ändern, also auch von dem Benutzer mit Adminrechten.
Klingt verwirrend, ist es aber auch. 

Für den "Hausgebrauch" langt der Benutzer mit Adminrechten jedoch, er kann also die Rechte verwalten, Sicherheitspatches installieren usw.

Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen ob der Benutzer mit Adminrechten noch weitere Einschränkungen hat, da ich XP eigentlich garnicht nutze..... ich habe XP jetzt nur extra wegen deinem "Problem" auf meinem Testrechner draufgeklatscht. 
Sonst währe es mir auch nicht aufgefallen dass es den echten Administrator noch gibt.
In dem laufendem Betrieb von XP in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind mir bisher aber keine weiteren Einschränkungen für den Benutzer mit Adminrechten aufgefallen.


----------

